# Installing FreeBSD



## annapoorani (Mar 23, 2010)

I have installed FreeBSD 8.0 in Machine1.I need to install FreeBSD 8.0 to other machine from Machine1 (That's currently running machine).Is it possible?


Thanks
Annapoorani


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2010)

It's easier just to do a plain install on the second machine.


----------



## annapoorani (Mar 24, 2010)

I need to install from currently runnning machine. Not from FTP,NTS or cd/dvd


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2010)

You mean using PXE boot and install from the other machine? Or do you mean you want to 'clone' the first machine?


----------



## annapoorani (Mar 24, 2010)

i need to clone the first machine


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 24, 2010)

If you can plug the second machine's hard drive into the first machine temporarily, you should be able to (assuming the hard drives are the same size) dd(1), or (slightly less simple, but still very easy (& much more flexible)) dump/restore.

If you can't do that, you may have to learn how to PXE boot (q.v.).


----------



## sniper007 (Mar 27, 2010)

you can simply clone hard drive with g4u


----------

